# Another Viper 5901 user



## v1p3r (Feb 19, 2011)

Please help guys how to activate the starter kill using this model. 
I have this alarm system for almost 2 years now (car shop installed) only just recently discovered that I can start my car even the car alarm is active. It shouldn't start the car engine when the siren is ON. I also notice a relay connected but I know this doesn't serve it purpose

Appreciate all the help from you guys :wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

v1p3r said:


> Please help guys how to activate the starter kill using this model.
> I have this alarm system for almost 2 years now (car shop installed) only just recently discovered that I can start my car even the car alarm is active. It shouldn't start the car engine when the siren is ON. I also notice a relay connected but I know this doesn't serve it purpose
> 
> Appreciate all the help from you guys :wave:


 Are you telling me it shouldn't start when the alarm is active or asking? It would seem they used two separate unit's one alarm and one remote start, the relay is there to fool the alarm into thinking the car isn't running (by remote) even though it is.
So ummm not sure what you need really? Oh the starter kill will still work, its just the remote start is hooked up so that "it" will still start even though the alarm is active. Think I'm wrong? Get in with key, arm alarm. (wait for the alarm to set up at least one minute) Then use the key see if it will start, if it has starter kill it will not.


----------

